# Upset in Tripoli-Lybia



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

I arrived in Tripoli on Saturday 2-19-11 to perform some training for a large oil company here. I arrived at their office on Sunday to learn that I was being sent back home due to the unrest in Benghazi whis is the Eastern Region of Lybia. 
As I left the office yesterday most people had gone home to be with their families in fear of the worst that the violence wold travel here. There was a great deal of concern and fear that could be seen on their face and could be heard in their voices.

May we all pray for all of the locals that live here they are very nice and caring people that are in a bad situation. 

I am just thankful that I have the ability to leave as an expat. Although my ticket is booked I do not have a paper ticket in hand or a E-mail showing verification.

The goverment has shut down all local phone lines and just about all internet access to the out side world. They do not want the Protesters uploading video to CNN, Facbook or youtube. I just hope that when I get to the airport that they have the ability to pull up my name for the flight.


Today is Monday 2-21-11 
The Upset has now moved westward toward Greens Square here in Tripoli. The air is filled with the smell of burning debris buildings and such. The sound of gun fire files the air I was awaken by the sound of machine gun fire and sirens going off since midnight. The freeways are empty, and the sidewalks are very quiet.

I have already packed my bags and am ready to bolt. Down side is my driver will not be here until 12:30 and it is only 07:00 am here now. The sound of gunfire continues to escalate. I hope for one my driver shows up 2nd that I am able to make it to the Airport safely and on time, 3rd that I have a ticket in hand when I leave and last that the planes are flying.

All is a solem reminder of how blessed we are to have a wonderful country like the United states. 

I would like to take a moment to thank each and every service man and woman for giving us our freedom.

God Bless!!!

Regards,

Topwater


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Stay safe and let us know when you get here. Prayers up for your safe journey.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

God speed, Bro!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

wow-hope you make it out and return safe-my prayers are with you


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

My prayers for you to make it home!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

STAY SAFE!


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers up- Keep us updated!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wow, now thats reality, prayers for a safe and quick trip home!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Stay safe!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers sent for your safe return. Stay safe, stay sane.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

TB...I added you to my prayer list. A friend of ours husband from Church scurried to a hotel closer to the airport yesterday. He's scheduled to fly back tomorrow. His reports sounded just like yours.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Prayers for a safe and speedy return.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Be safe, God speed ur way home.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*prayers for your safe trip home God Bless *


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

TopWater- I'm sure you already have the US Embassy's contact info.

The Department of State warns U.S. citizens of the potential for ongoing unrest in Libya. U.S. citizens outside of Libya are urged to defer non-essential travel to Libya at this time; those U.S. citizens currently in Libya are advised against non-essential travel to eastern Libya and are urged to limit in-country travel and to exercise extreme caution when traveling. The Department of State has authorized the voluntary departure from Libya of family members of U.S. Embassy staff. There are reports of continuing violent clashes between protesters and security forces in various cities in Libya. Spontaneous demonstrations and violence are possible throughout the next several days. Unannounced security checkpoints and road closures may occur throughout Libya, changing traffic patterns without notice. There is no indication that Westerners are being threatened or targeted. 
Demonstrations have degenerated on several occasions into violent clashes between security forces and protesters, resulting in injuries. While demonstrations have not been directed toward Westerners, U.S. citizens are urged to remain alert to local security developments and to be vigilant regarding their personal security. The U.S. Department of State strongly urges U.S. citizens to avoid all demonstrations, as even peaceful ones can quickly become unruly and a foreigner could become a target of harassment, or worse.

*U.S. citizens in Benghazi, Ajdabiya, Al-Bayda, Al Marj, Derna, and Tobruk who would like assistance in departing those areas should contact the U.S. Embassy at 091-220-5207 and 091-220-5214 or the U.S. State Department at 001-202-501-4444.*

*The U.S. Embassy in Tripoli can be reached at +218 (0)21-337-3250 during business hours; the after hours emergency number for emergencies involving U.S. citizens is 091-220-5207. The Embassy*


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

may be coming to a town near U (here) soon.............never know these days


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Stay safe and get home and out of harms way.The fish are calling for you back home.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Think I would have told my company to shove it before I went over there! either way hope you make it home safe!


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Quick update!

I am ok at the moment! 

There has been a huge miscommunication with the travel arrangements. Company Travel sent me a E-mail stating that the flight was booked, The Driver would have my flight information and that there would be a liaison to meet us once we arrived at the airport.

At 12:00 I get a call in my room from someone at the Company says we must leave immediately so I run down stairs meet with him and two other ladies who are traveling to the airport as well. I get in the car the driver does not have my flight information. So we continue to the airport hoping to meet the liaison. No liaison!!! The girls watch my bags as I go to the desk wait for two hours only to be told there is not a flight for you&#8230;. What&#8230;. 
So I try to call the entire list of people to notify but the communication lines are down uggggghhhhh&#8230;. So I ask the Airline personal what to do next they don't have a clue. So I get the Airline manager to walk me outside to get a cab and to take me to the American consulate. $60 .00 later and 45 minutes of trying to find the consulate I finally arrive. The nice people at the consulate tell me that I can't stay there!!! What is the consulate for especially at a time like this.... Really... I have to find a hotel So after 30 phone calls and a hour later we finally get a hold of the company I ask them to send me a driver. "Can't send a driver it is after curfew. UGGGhhhhh&#8230;. So I ask the consulate now what .. he stated that he would walk me to the road side and flag down a cab for me&#8230;. Ok $40.00 later I finally arrive to thehotel.

Status update. 


On the way to the Airport we saw several burned vehicles, buildings that had been burned and numerous areas where they had burned things in the street. Street signs were destroyed and evidence of bloodshed was everywhere on the streets. 

As I am writing this the machine gun fire has begun once again. I can literally see the smoke from the guns rising up between the buildings 2 blocks away. At a distant there is smoke billowing from a structure or something. parts of the city are literally on fire.

3 double bladed helicopters just passed over the hotel flying low .. They are gearing up for the protestors tonight&#8230; This is not going to be good. Heavy machine gun fire continues as we speak. I just hope the Naval ships stay quiet other wise it is going to get ugly real quick.

So needless to say I am safe in the hotel recieving a history lesson that I would have much rather read about than lived out..

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Geez Man stay safe and charge your phones and all batteries.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, good luck and please be "as safe as possible".


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Holy freaking gun fire already..... about 3 minutes of steady fire outside of my room i peek out for a second and a bullet struck the side of the hotel I swear they were gunning for me Bastards....

was just notified by houston that the earliest flight out is Thursday..... Can you say SOSOSOSOSOS MAYDAY MAYDAY Please ....


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

As obvious, stay safe. Id be livid about whoever jacked up your plane ride out but nothing you can do now really.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

how are you able to post on this website?

WOW... good luck bro


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

That is bad news. We will be praying for your safety. Make sure to keep your head down. I'd try to get some food and water and barricade yourself in the hotel until you can get out of there. Hopefully they can get something worked out to get US Citizens out of the country quickly. Did the consulate get your contact info so atleast they can get a hold of you if they have any news or plans for evacuating Americans?


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Wow, stay safe TWB, and hopefully you can get a ride out of there before Thursday. Keep your head inside the windows!


----------



## Shoalwater (May 25, 2004)

*US Embassy "help" in time of civil unrest???*

We were with a group of 42 Americans on a cultural tour in Cairo when that country went up in January. The only help the US Embassy was is they had a recorded message saying it was closed and they advised Americans to leave Egypt! ***? We were out in Giza near the pyramids, and there was a large jail break in the neighborhood with several thousand really nasty guys on the prowl. Bottom line, after contacting a tour operator in Jerusalem who the leader of our group has used for nearly 30 years for tours in the Holy Land, he was able to get all of us on an El Al "rescue" flight. After nearly 13 hrs standing in the crowded Cairo airport with no visible security personnel and fist fights breaking out between passengers and airline personnel (mostly all Arab airlines) we finally got out. We weren't subject to machine gun fire in our neighborhood, but did hear rioting and gunshots during the 2 nights we holed up in the hotel waiting. I'm not surprised the consulate office forced you back into the streets, ...well, I'd better not go there.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

I was very disappointed in the consulate.. I asked them about what was going on and would it be ok if i sated there! They stated that americans cant stay at the us consulate ***.....

Then i asked is it safe to stay at the hotel and they said i would have to ask my company... Really what are they there for then...

I plan on re searching it when and if i get home.


As crazy at it sounds the goverment has not blocked this website so this is how 
I am able to post

Thanks for all of the prayers and positive posts..

I will post pictures and video when i get home....


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Good luck and be safe! Try to remain unnoticed, do not do anything to advertize you are an American. Use all your wits to stay alive. Try If you can post your location on this site so someone can send it to the proper authorities if a rescue becomes necessary. I will pray for your safety and quick return home, and your bravery! God be with you.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

prayers to you! make sure you have an escape route you can use to get out of the hotel and be able to execute it in total darkness just in case of a fire. If you can find any local clothing to wear, even if a Hotel clerk can get you some, I would recommend it. I had a thobe/ghutra and some big ole' Porsche sunglasses when I live in S.A. just for that reason.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Topwater, do you have a camera of any kind? Surely you can shoot a couple of photos from your window, if people are visible. Post the pictures here, and we'll forward them to the Associated Press. If so shoot on the highest resolution, please...That's history going on outside...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41700027/ns/world_news-mideastn_africa/

This is really a major event. I wouldn't be moving around much I'd stay hunkered down.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

> WASHINGTON-The State Department warned Americans against traveling in Libya on Monday amid widening unrest and spiraling violence by the country's security forces.
> "U.S. citizens in Libya should minimize overall travel in-country, exercise extreme caution when traveling, and limit all travel after dark," the U.S. said in a travel advisory. It said demonstrations, violence and looting were all possible over the next several days, and urged U.S. citizens to stay away from any gatherings.
> "Even peaceful ones can quickly become unruly and a foreigner could become a target of harassment, or worse," according to the State Department advisory.
> Libya is the latest Middle Eastern country after Tunisia, Egypt and Bahrain to be shaken by large-scale protests that have toppled or threatened their authoritarian regimes.
> ...


I guess that is all they have is the contact info at the bottom


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The two Libyan jets that were ordered to fire on demonstrators, but defected to Malta instead, could have wasted the palace instead---and that would have likely put a quicker end to this mess. If I was stuck there I'd be shooting the camera from every window in the building. And emailing them out...That crazy Quadafi is finally going down, after all these years...

Here's a picture of a Libyan pilot climbing out of his Mirage in Malta...looks like the bomb rack is empty. I wonder which side he dropped them on? Lots of video of demonstrators carrying RPGs and tank rounds, looks like it's payback time.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Yep, civil war is where that one seems headed. Get out when you can Topwater and stay safe. You are in our prayers.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

We have been watching it all day in the office. Our vessels call Libya and right now all the ports are closed.
Prayers for your safe return.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Rest of information. Up-to-date information on security can also be obtained by calling 1-888-407-4747 toll free in the U.S. and Canada or, for callers in other areas by calling a regular toll line at 1-202-501-4444. These numbers are available from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays).


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Emergency Contact*

*If you are an American citizen with an emergency during Embassy working hours (9 AM- 5 PM, Sunday-Thursday), please call the American Citizen Services section at +218-(0)21-337-3250. In an after-hours emergency, please call our hotline at: 091-220-5207.
*


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

If you are calling from the United States, the Overseas Citizens Services hotline is 1-888-407-4747. Callers who are unable to use toll-free numbers, such as those calling from overseas, may reach the hotline by calling 1-317-472-2328.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*God Be With You*

Mr. Topwater, I am not on the ground there, so I will offer no advice to you. What I will do is tell you what I would do, which is, I would NOT take any pictures and send them to AP. I would probably chunk any camera I had. If things got more out of control than they are right now, and the Bad Guys find a camera on you with pictures, they may deem you to be part of the press, or government spy. The press did not fair so well in Cairo. If the pictures were posted, almost anyone can tell from the camera angle where they were taken from. Plus, last time I checked, the Associated Press did not have any special ops units to come to your rescue. I would say plenty of prayers, stay in touch with the family if possible, tell them how much you love them, and let them do your leg work with the COMPANY for you. May GOD take up residence in your room and heart for the next few days. Gods Speed.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Post:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

BP vests around for ya?? be safe dude...........................vb


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Please stay safe adn don't give them too big a target. Prayers going up for your safety and return.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

McIII said:


> Mr. Topwater, I am not on the ground there, so I will offer no advice to you. What I will do is tell you what I would do, which is, I would NOT take any pictures and send them to AP. I would probably chunk any camera I had. If things got more out of control than they are right now, and the Bad Guys find a camera on you with pictures, they may deem you to be part of the press, or government spy. The press did not fair so well in Cairo. If the pictures were posted, almost anyone can tell from the camera angle where they were taken from. Plus, last time I checked, the Associated Press did not have any special ops units to come to your rescue. I would say plenty of prayers, stay in touch with the family if possible, tell them how much you love them, and let them do your leg work with the COMPANY for you. May GOD take up residence in your room and heart for the next few days. Gods Speed.


MY thoughts as well, screw pictures they could lead to trouble. There will be plenty of pictures and if not my life is far more valuable than anyone else's history lesson down the road.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

PICS have GPS co-ordinates on them...U CAN be pinpointed quick!! post no pics please....for ur safety


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

pics ain't going to help. You are not in america any more. Be prepared to do what you got to do. Prayers for you bud walk light and remember everything. Stay safe. Hope you get the heck out of there soon


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

TWB,STAY SAFE! once you make it home, i would never step foot off of US soil as long as i live. GOOD LUCK! IRR


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*the stuff the news is showing looks really rough there sure hope you are still safe an hopefully on your way home *


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Need Another Report*

I sure would like to have another report to see that he's OK, but maybe he's in the air heading home. Will hope for the best.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, me too. Have been checking for one since this morning. Appears the situation is ready to really deteriorate. Never good when a leader says he'd rather be a "martyr" than leave.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Hopefully he is on the way home. They may have cut off more internet and phone communication. It looks like a bad situation over three from what is coming out.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Spinky said:


> Yeah, me too. Have been checking for one since this morning. Appears the situation is ready to really deteriorate. Never good when a leader says he'd rather be a "martyr" than leave.


Nothing scarier than an old man who is head of the military that is willing to die for his country. Yikes. This is truely wild stuff.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

BTW, have been watching this on and off all day. If you want good coverage, try out the BBC. Pretty comprehensive and lots of updates.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Airport*

I think if I had been Topwater, I never would have left the Airport once I got there. I would have caught the first flight out to anywhere that is an American Friendly country. Pay for it myself, and then figure out how to get home from there. Me and the COMPANY would have then had a long talk. Of course, hind site is 20/20. I wished I would have suggested that to him last night. Wasn't thinking. I think the airport would have been safer than the hotel downtown. Anyway, may GOD be with you, and may you find your way home safe and healthy!


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

X2 on what McIII said.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

wisslbritches said:


> TB...I added you to my prayer list. A friend of ours husband from Church scurried to a hotel closer to the airport yesterday. He's scheduled to fly back tomorrow. His reports sounded just like yours.


Good news for our friend's husband. A few hours ago he was in Frankfurt on is way back home. I pray TWB is in a similar situation or at least in a safe place.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dude, steal a bike and start pedalling west... good luck TWB


----------



## Shoalwater (May 25, 2004)

*Airports can be a scary place*



McIII said:


> I think if I had been Topwater, I never would have left the Airport once I got there. I would have caught the first flight out to anywhere that is an American Friendly country. Pay for it myself, and then figure out how to get home from there. Me and the COMPANY would have then had a long talk. Of course, hind site is 20/20. I wished I would have suggested that to him last night. Wasn't thinking. I think the airport would have been safer than the hotel downtown. Anyway, may GOD be with you, and may you find your way home safe and healthy!


When we were trapped in Cairo by the uprising the scariest time we had was the 13 hrs we spent at the airport. It was packed full of people trying to buy tickets to leave (we had them before we arrived) and on the edge of a riot at all times. Frustrated male Egyptian passengers were assaulting airline personnel at the desks with fists and thrown things, plenty of yelling and shouting (none too friendly), ..well, it was the worst. if a riot had erupted we were toast. That said, who is to say what's best in Tripoli right now. If the airport isn't operating you are stuck in an exposed position. Scary stuff. Hope Tops makes it out safely without being injured.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Prayers sent, I sure hope everything turns out OK. There's just not too many places left in the world that are safe for americans anymore.....


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers continue for a quick and safe trip home!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

TopWater We are still praying for your safe return. Keep your head down and wits up.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers up for topwater! Scary stuff.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hope your ok man


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Heard on the news that Libya is allowing Americans to leave and there is going to be a ferry there tomorrow to pick them up. Don't remember the details of where or when, but I hope TW finds out about it and its not a hoax.

God's speed TW.


----------



## Bandit Six (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is what CNN has. It's about right. They give billions in aid to foriegn governments and want US citizens to reimburse them.

*THE UNITED STATES*
The United States State Department was not able to land charter planes in Tripoli to fly out U.S. citizens because Libyan authorities did not give permission for those aircraft to land, a senior administration official said Tuesday. So, the State Department was chartering a ferry to take travelers from central Tripoli's As-shahab port to Valletta, Malta, on Wednesday.
American officials warned that citizens should be prepared to wait several hours but said the ferry would depart no later than Wednesday afternoon. The passengers will be required to reimburse the U.S. government later.
*OIL COMPANIES*
Oil companies, such as Total, BP, OMV and BP, said they would or planned to evacuate people some staff and families.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Any news from the OP??


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

The last post i saw from him said he was to leave out on Thursday...so i don't think he is out yet unless something changed. Also, i would take pictures, but be very descrete about it and not post or send anything til i got back. i would take pictures, then remove the memory device and seperate it from the camera every time. risky, but i would for sure want to be able to look back at that moment and say "wow...i was there"


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, I hope he has a camera. Take out the camera card and keep it in your pocket. My kid was in Valetta last summer, he said it's a cross between Sicily and Southern California. Probably a step up from Tripoli right now.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Pictures or not, I just hope topwater is getting home safely! Hopefully we get some sort of good news soon!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

ccbluewater said:


> Pictures or not, I just hope topwater is getting home safely! Hopefully we get some sort of good news soon!


X2!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

ccbluewater said:


> Pictures or not, I just hope topwater is getting home safely! Hopefully we get some sort of good news soon!


X3
We cannot communicate with our offices over there. I can't even imagine or want to imagine what topwater is going through.
Prayers continue.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

prayer for you buddy!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They say the ferry with Americans aboard couldn't leave Tripoli today, the seas are too rough to make it to Malta....Dang, it's 221 miles offshore...There are 525 people on board, according to Fox News.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

topwater if you get this message, be "2Cool" strong man, there are countless 2Coolers praying for you at this very moment, be "2Cool" strong man


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Was really hoping for a up date.
Prayers sent


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

At Malta, wind this evening is NW at 23 knots, with more of the same on Thursday. Course heading to Malta is 330 degrees, or NNE. Looks like they don't want to bash through the waves for more than 200 miles. That's going to be some boat ride. This may be the same ferry boat pictured here, leaving Malta. At least it has a Cat hull. The bigger Malta ferry below looks more solid.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything from Topwater, it's been 3 days since he posted. Prayers for a safe return home.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Following this closely myself, Topwater, I hope you are on safe soil or en route to safe soil


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> At Malta, wind this evening is NW at 23 knots, with more of the same on Thursday. Course heading to Malta is 330 degrees, or NNE. Looks like they don't want to bash through the waves for more than 200 miles. That's going to be some boat ride. This may be the same ferry boat pictured here, leaving Malta. At least it has a Cat hull. The bigger Malta ferry below looks more solid.


US evacuation ferry held up in Libya by high seas
http://mlnurl.com/fhUM

Lord, Please calm these stormy seas - both on land and off shore.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*prayers still said daily for your safe return what a mess over there *


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

I keep checking this thread every chance I get. Hoping and praying for your safe return buddy.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> I keep checking this thread every chance I get. Hoping and praying for your safe return buddy.


Me too. Prayers for safe return or to hear everything is OK.


----------



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

Man we need an update on how he is. Prayers sent!


----------



## boo foto (Feb 24, 2011)

*Topwater is home*

Hello, new to posting so bare with me, I spoke to topwater last night and he has arrived home safely. Spending much needed time with family. I'm sure he will update soon. Prayers do get answered!!!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

great news


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Great news! Glad he made it home safely.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, that is good news Boo. 
Was getting pretty worried about this.
Glad all is good.
Still praying for others that are caught up in places like this.
I would ask if the whole world has gone crazy, but the answer to that is obvious

Prayers answered!!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

boo foto said:


> Hello, new to posting so bare with me, I spoke to topwater last night and he has arrived home safely. Spending much needed time with family. I'm sure he will update soon. Prayers do get answered!!!


 Great news! AMEN


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome! Praise GOD!


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

boo foto said:


> Hello, new to posting so bare with me, I spoke to topwater last night and he has arrived home safely. Spending much needed time with family. I'm sure he will update soon. Prayers do get answered!!!


Great first post - good news.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Fishing Aggie said:


> Great first post - good news.


ditto


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Get home safe man... I cant imagine the anxiety!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I've been wondering if maybe he ended up evacuating with expats from another country. They are leaving by any means possible.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome news!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Wonderful news! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Just saw this*

Man I am so happy you are home and safe with family.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

That is outstanding news!Thanks!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*thats awesume news thanks for your report bet hes got some tales to tell glad hes home safe & prayers* for any other Amer*icans stuck in that aweful mess *


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I hope that was not a prankster posting he was home! Lets hope Topwater will post soon so we can be sure he is OK.


----------



## boo foto (Feb 24, 2011)

Sea Slugg i may be new to this site, Topwater is a great friend of mine, dont be STUPID!!! I registered on this site to give you guys an updatete!!!


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Boo Foto, Thanks for the update. 
But in Sea's defense, we have all been worried. And we have had threads hi-jacked before.
No one was accusing you. Just wondering out loud.

Welcome to the sight.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

hey!!! great news..


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

great news!


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

My Family and I would like to kindly thank each and everyone of you for your thoughts and prayers!! I truly believe that there is a god out there and he listens to each of our prayers. I credit all of your thoughts, concerns, and prayers for my safe being here today. 
When I origionnaly posted, I wanted to provide an inside update of what was going on and had no idea that I too would become a victim. 

The out pour of your messages is overwhelming to me and my family.

If I could reach through this screen I would look you in the eyes and shake your hand and give you a hung. All of you are great people and all though I have not physically met each of you, you too are a part of my family and if I can ever return the favor please let me know.

Please continue to pray for everyone that is a part of or that is affected by this uprising. May them and their family find safety and shelter out of harms way. 

God bless.

Ok so whos going to take me fishing? I am in dire straits of a little stress relief.... J/K

I can't say it enough Thankyou!! 

Harry


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Glad You're Home*

Great news that you made it home OK. My thoughts and prayers were with you and your family.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Glad to hear your back home! :cheers:


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

If anyone in houston have the ability or knowledge to edit pictures and video together and is willing to donate the knowledge and time ,I would like to speak to you.

I have several small videos and pictures that I woul like to make into a small video tribute. I am going to sit down and compose a narative of my story to go with it as well and once this is done I will share this with you. 

If you would like to help me in completing this please pm me .


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Topwater blowup said:


> If anyone in houston have the ability or knowledge to edit pictures and video together and is willing to donate the knowledge and time ,I would like to speak to you.
> 
> I have several small videos and pictures that I woul like to make into a small video tribute. I am going to sit down and compose a narative of my story to go with it as well and once this is done I will share this with you.
> 
> If you would like to help me in completing this please pm me .


:idea:Show up at the cook-off and celebrate life.:brew:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Man! it's good news to start off the week end! glad you're home.

Take care,
RL


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

man i wish i had the software to edit this thing for you, that would be awesome and i would love to see it when it's done!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Glad to see you made it back safely, IM sure its journey you will never forget!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Great news glad you made it back!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Hope all is well w/U now!

Hope the others get away asap!


----------

